# Rep. Alan Grayson (D): This guy pisses me off even more the Obama



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm sure everyone has seen the video of Rep. Alan Grayson (D) saying the GOP's health care plan was for old people to "Die Quickly".

Alan Disgrayson

This guy has done something that I thought would never happen. Every time he opens his mouth he says things that piss me off more then anything Obama says. 

Usually when Obama talks I want to change the channel. When Grayson talks all I want to do is cold-cock the SOB. 

Am I overreacting? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9WFZEZND9w&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - FL Rep. Alan Grayson Draws Criticism For Attack[/ame]



> For those unfamiliar with Rep. Alan Grayson (D-Fla.) before his provocative health care speech on the House floor last night, heres a rundown of Graysons colorful commentary since he was sworn into Congress last year:
> 
> -- On a Netroots Nation panel, he joked that his Republican opponent, former congressman Ric Keller, "did all his hiring at Hooters."
> 
> ...


----------



## The T (Oct 23, 2009)

Grayson is a Statist _DICKHEAD_. He is a true PSYCHO lardass. Thank GOD he doesn't represent my Florida District. I'd run against this asshole.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2009)

He also called the GOP and their cohorts enemies of the state.

That would include Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, and millions of Americans that attended tea parties and marches around the country.

Grayson is a total


----------



## The T (Oct 23, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> He also called the GOP and their cohorts enemies of the state.
> 
> That would include Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, and millions of Americans that attended tea parties and marches around the country.
> 
> Grayson is a total


 
Agreed. Grayson is a typical Statist asshole that cannot stand any honest opposition. I hope his ass is beaten come 2010. He isn't IN my District, otherwise I'd challange his sorry ass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2009)

I think Grayson and Al Franken are the face and voice of the Modern Democrat Party


----------



## Meister (Oct 23, 2009)

I do believe that Grayson just wants his 15 minutes of fame.  What he says doesn't help the democrats, nor hurts the republicans.  He kinda reminds me of Sillybooboo, before he went on the lamb.


----------



## The T (Oct 23, 2009)

Meister said:


> I do believe that Grayson just wants his 15 minutes of fame. What he says doesn't help the democrats, nor hurts the republicans. He kinda reminds me of Sillybooboo, before he went on the lamb.


 
With the Economy hurting as it is, and as a result of what his party is doing? I think he'll be looking for work after 2010.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahhhh...I miss the good old days, when the democrat gadfly was Jim Traficant.

_*BEAM ME UP, MR. SPEAKER!*_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Obda4u2XSA&feature=related[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CXYw82RH0E]YouTube - James Traficant on the IRS[/ame]


----------



## The T (Oct 23, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ahhhh...I miss the good old days, when the democrat gadfly was Jim Trafficant.
> 
> YouTube - James Traficant on the IRS


 
And what a hairdo he had...LOL...BEAM ME UP!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2009)

I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't remember anyone mentioning James Traficant on Fox for months.


----------



## Meister (Oct 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.



So you watch and listen to Fox?  Now that surprises me.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Oct 23, 2009)

> -- On a Netroots Nation panel, he joked that his Republican opponent, former congressman Ric Keller, "did all his hiring at Hooters."
> 
> -- At a fundraiser with Vice President Joe Biden last month, Grayson said that former VP Dick Cheney "liked to shoot old men in the face" and invited Biden to "go water boarding with him."
> 
> -- He called conservative talk show host Rush Limbaugh a &#8220;has-been hypocrite loser&#8221; who &#8220;was more lucid when he was a drug addict.&#8221;



I love this dude! And he's a Floridian too... I don't normally expect a Floridian congressman to go all out like this! If I was in his district, he'd be my rep! And he's funnier than Al Franken!


----------



## Sidestreamer (Oct 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.



What gets me is all this psuedo-outrage over his "die quickly" satire of the Republican health care plan. Oooh, so offended. I still remember how Saxby Chambliss campaigned against Max Cleland. Now THAT was offensive.


----------



## The T (Oct 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.


 
No, *WE* Don't use talking points dipshit. We talkj off-the-cuff...something YOU find hard to do without guidence from your handlers.

Nice way to project Bodie you *IDIOT*.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Oct 23, 2009)

The T said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.
> ...


... 

(pos-reps Bode)


----------



## The T (Oct 24, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Bumped for Likewise _Idiocy._


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Grayson rules!  I want one righty accuse/prove anything Grayson said as wrong/false.

I like this guy.


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Grayson rules!  I want one righty accuse/prove anything Grayson said as wrong/false.
> 
> I like this guy.



This clown doesn't even believe his own bullshit but you do ........

I thought the Republicans had no plan ?  Show me the Republican plan that does what he claims or stfu .....


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Grayson rules!  I want one righty accuse/prove anything Grayson said as wrong/false.
> ...



Drive by ditto.  Come on.  He is saying the republicans have no plan.  They want to keep it the way it is and the way it is KILLS PEOPLE.

Can/did they come up with a plan that will save all those people dying now? 

If not, shut the fuck up...oh and god bless.


----------



## rdean (Oct 24, 2009)

Finally, a Democrat who "tells it like it is".  

This one guy has turned House Republicans into simpering, quivering masses of gelatinous, unflavored jello.

The last thing a bully wants is to be confronted.  

Look at a laundry list of what Republicans are against:

Fixing the economy
Education
Science
Rebuilding America's infrastructure

44 thousand Americans die every year from lack of health care and many, if not most Republicans say, "Good".  All you have to do is read the ones that write on this board to know the truth.

Look at what they are for:

More wars
Torture
Big business
Tax cuts for the rich
Want Obama to fail

He said Republicans are the "Enemies of America".  Some think that's over the top, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





All those people dying now ?  Yeah, they're in Canada and England ,  the ones that have the resources to get to the USA will be the ones that live.

P.S.  Here's the truth about the dems plan....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT7Y0TOBuG4]YouTube - Robert Reich: What An Honest President Would Say About Health Reform[/ame]


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

rdean said:


> Finally, a Democrat who "tells it like it is".
> 
> This one guy has turned House Republicans into simpering, quivering masses of gelatinous, unflavored jello.
> 
> ...




Fixing the economy - The Dems Stimulus is a fucking waste and a disaster.

Education - Dems are against private school vouchers which would force public schools to improve or close down. 

Science - Man made global warming is a fucking lie.

Infastructure - Repubs aren't against that just because they were against the Stimulus.

You clowns need some new talking points.....


----------



## rdean (Oct 24, 2009)

driveby said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, a Democrat who "tells it like it is".
> ...



So what are Republicans for?  Failure?  Well we know that.

Why do Republicans even care about vouchers?  How many are going to graduate anyway?  We know that none will major in science. Ha!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 24, 2009)

The T said:


> Grayson is a Statist _DICKHEAD_. He is a true PSYCHO lardass. Thank GOD he doesn't represent my Florida District. I'd run against this asshole.



 You'd lose so fast your head would spin.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

The T said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



You know, there's one thing I like about Rush Limbaugh: he takes it all in humor. Nothing pisses him off to such a degree that he's frothing out of the mouth all the time, and I think that's what makes him listenable. Meanwhile, you're just fucking hysterical.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

driveby said:


> Science - Man made global warming is a fucking lie.



And this?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 24, 2009)

He's fairly good on the Federal Reserve, but other than that I'm not particularly impressed.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 24, 2009)

He was one of the very few democrats that was willing to speak out and put Paulson out there for being in a position of conflict of interest during the AIG/Goldman deal.

Most of the rest of them were too fucking chicken to say anything because Goldman and AIG most likely fund their political careers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Science - Man made global warming is a fucking lie.
> ...



The AlGore Im a Fucking Gullible Moron Chart, I haven't seen that in a while

How much water vapor was in the atmosphere back in the 1200's? What about sunspot activity?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2009)

Why does CO2 decline in the 1600's?


----------



## Otter_Creek (Oct 24, 2009)

Grayson is history next election, and a spun wheel untill.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.
> ...



I think when you speak on the House floor what you say should be somewhere remotely true and honest....not just a bunch of inflamatory BS meant to piss of the opposition and meant to fill the campaign coffers.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Grayson rules!  I want one righty accuse/prove anything Grayson said as wrong/false.
> 
> I like this guy.



He appeals to the fring left.

That must be you....which explains alot.


----------



## rdean (Oct 24, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Grayson rules!  I want one righty accuse/prove anything Grayson said as wrong/false.
> ...



You are so right.  The truth always appeals to the "fringe" left.

Just like education, science, facts, patriotism, diplomacy and other things Republicans have no interest in.

One question, "What's a 'fring', rhymes with 'ring'"?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Typo.

Correcting spelling is usually what folks do on these boards when the truth isn't on their side.

And calling nearly half the people of America "Enemies of the State" is not patriotic....and not even remotely honest.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 24, 2009)

You guys do realize that Grayson has achieved his desired result, right?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> You guys do realize that Grayson has achieved his desired result, right?



Yes...tricking assholes that believe his nonsense into thinking he's great. Maybe send him some cash and maybe even vote for him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Barbara Boxer, all of the folks on the left that say stuff that makes no sense. 

They found out that nut-cases on the left will pay to hear them say the most inflamatory bullshit ever heard in Washington.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 24, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do realize that Grayson has achieved his desired result, right?
> ...



Nope.

Propelled a little known congress-critter into the national spotlight, got on at least a soundbite on all the major news networks. Which could use then as a vehicle for more of his agenda.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



What's the difference?


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Yep and right out of Saul's playbook, rules 5 and 6 ........


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 24, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Cuz mine doesn't rely on people thinking he's great.

All that matters is the attention.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



The media attention you mentioned will result in the kind of attention I mentioned. Already one of the posters on this thread thinks he's great. 

His rhetoric is intended to appeal to the type of idiot that likes to hear this kind of thing.


----------



## rdean (Oct 24, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Only 20% of American admit to being Republican.  That is much better than the 6% of scientists.

Funny, when they guy tells the truth, the right screams "liar", but can't seem to name the lies.  Isn't that funny?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

There's an ad at the top of the thread for Alan Grayson...*Congressmanwithguts.com*

Easy to see why he's talking like this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2009)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Care to show me a link?

Very little of what he says is the truth. It's just inflamatory in nature.

Also, very few people admit to being Liberals. So I'm not sure what your point is bud.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> I love this dude! And he's a Floridian too... I don't normally expect a Floridian congressman to go all out like this! If I was in his district, he'd be my rep! And he's funnier than Al Franken!



christ....even GWB was funnier than Franken....and he wasnt even trying to be....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2009)

rdean said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



no they will all be shyster fucking lawyers just like your friends...which means....THERE IS VERY LITTLE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THEM....and if you think the Dems are so great at governing....what the hell happened to the once great State of California?.....you know the state that used to be the 6th biggest economy in the world....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



anyone who believes anyone of these jerks is telling the truth has got their head up someones ass....


----------



## The T (Oct 25, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


 
Yep. And anyone whom thinks that these people have their best interests at heart had better step back and re-examine things. They are in it for their _Party goals_, and of course for_ themselves_.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 25, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> You guys do realize that Grayson has achieved his desired result, right?



Making Democrats the Party of Whackos and Al Franken?

Roger that


----------



## The T (Oct 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do realize that Grayson has achieved his desired result, right?
> ...


 
Seconded.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do realize that Grayson has achieved his desired result, right?
> ...



No. Catapulting himself into the national spotlight, thus making it easier for him to achieve his personal agenda.


----------



## The T (Oct 25, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


 
And on the other hand? Shining the light on another Statist _cockroach._


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



We seem to be arguing for argument's sake here.

True, he's putting a spotlight on himself so he can achieve whatever agenda he has, but this is a case of the squeaky wheel getting the grease. The grease being *money*.

It is a fact that in politics today, with reality being thrown out he window, saying stupid things gets you what you need most to get reelected. *Cold Hard Cash.*

This guy now has a cult following. 

It's not based on honesty by any stretch of the imagination. 

It's based solely on the fact that he says what nut-cases on the left are thinking, plain and simple.


----------



## The T (Oct 25, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


 
Well stated. The '_Cult Of Personality'_


----------



## Conservanoid (Oct 25, 2009)

All Democrats are tools anyway.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2009)

The T said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I see they've gotten their latest talking points from FOX.
> ...



Isn't it funny how I was watching FOX on the TV about a few hours ago and this EXACT topic was up.   Isn't it funny?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

This is funny. 

A dem Congressman behaves like a republican and the righties go berserk.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen the video of Rep. Alan Grayson (D) saying the GOP's health care plan was for old people to "Die Quickly".
> 
> Alan Disgrayson
> 
> ...



No you are not over reacting. The demoncwats should be embarrassed by this guy.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





it just proves that grayson and the obamalama drink the kool aid at the fountain of kos. funking lunatics! I bet they howl at the moon. Oh yeah, that's why they call them moonbats.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 26, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sidestreamer said:
> ...



Are there any controls to prevent the same person from posting under several names?  I ask because "Willow", "California Girl" and "Si Modo" are right wing trolls, self righteous, arrogant, and ugly (now, that is not an attack on their physical appearance, it has everything to do with their persona).


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...







moonbat! I bet you think grayson is pretty donchya?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




I know Si Modo and California Girl. They are like night and day. Both intelligent but in many ways polar opposites. 

I don't know who Willow is but he/she might be flattered to be considered in the same club with my friends Si and CG.

Oh, and nether is ugly.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





Listen honey, I made numero uno on the list over in flame zone.. poor or Si has a hard time getting on said list and then staying there!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Well honey, I like the way you talk much in the way I like the way Si and CG talk. Strong opinionated woman with conservative values tend to earn my respect......kind of like Sarah Palin earned it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I couldn't disagree more.  Both maybe bi-polar, but neither of them impress me as smart; they simply talk the talk of the conservative chic.   Neither one of them offers an opinion based on anything beyond the usual talking points and Willow is in the same minor league.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh, and I love your kitty cat.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Well, one is a scientist and the other graduated from Oxford with honors.

I think they're pretty intelligent.

By the way, one of them is an investigative journalist......no offense to her profession but earning a living with your ability to write in a cognitive manner tends to indicate intelligence.


----------



## Meister (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Let's be honest Wry, Si, Modo, California Gir, AND Willow are intelligent woman on this board.  The problem you have is that they are conservatives, and your a liberal.  If these 3 women were liberals, you would be boasting on just how smart they are.  Heads up for you, Political Chic is a conservative, also.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 26, 2009)

Meister said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And Annie!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 26, 2009)

Meister said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I am being honest.  Read their posts, nothing but the usual talking points.  I have rarely read a post from one of them, or you that I recall, that's not an attack on the Democratic Party, or a personal attack on anyone who is not 'conservative'.  
The irony is that I believe in the rule of law, fiscal responsibilty and a balanced budget, I enlisted in the Navy at age 19, I worked all through college and grad school and I worked as a deputy, supervisor and manager in law enforcement (two agencies) for over 32 years.  
I've been married for over 35 years, my wife a graduate of UWM (Madison) and a strong women.  I also managed deputies and VAWA  (Violence Against Women Act) Grants, and helped put plenty of 'bad guys' in the state prison.
Yet I consider myself a 'liberal', more accurately, a progressive; because I support labor - people who actually work, over capital (people like George W. Bush who never worked a day in his life) and fairness over privledge.  I also have a great deal of disdain for the Libby's, Wolfowitz's, Cheney's and other Chicken Hawks on the right who send our kids into harms way and not blink an eye.  And that includes most of the right wing trolls who post with such bravado and suggest we invade N. Korea or Iran, because in doing so they won't miss a meal or suffer as do other peoples kids.
Taking the high road and engaging such trolls in debate simply doesn't work, sometimes it's best to call an ass hole an ass hole and move on.
And that's your choice too, don't read my posts if they offend you, turn on Limbaugh or Hannity or read one of the trolls who post regulary on this MB; it's your choice to be ignorant and I give you permssion to call me any name you please.  I've been called much worse by passengers in the cage of a patrol car, and it never cost me to loose any sleep.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



well aren't you brave? and kinda whiney too. as I recall you led the attack. Kerry On! I speak only for myself. I don't apologize for disagreeing with you or the democratic party. and just try for a little insight. Replace Democrat with Republican in your diatribe up yonder and you will get the picture. Maybe.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Where being an asshole is concerned I'm sure all of us have had moments when we weren't exactly cordial.

However you seem to feel that intelligence and hard work are political in nature rather in reality. 

I would have to say that Bush proved to be a harder worker then Obama hands down when it came to doing his job.....being Commander In Chief of our armed forces. 

Here we are over 9 months into his presidency and he still doesn't have an Afghanistan policy. 

Protecting our men and women in uniform should be his first priority because their lives are in his hands. 

Personally I don't think he gives a flying fuck about them nor his job. 

He just loves the perks.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Amazing.


----------



## oreo (Oct 26, 2009)

*DOES ANYONE REMEMBER WHO GRAYSON IS?*

*This is the same congressman from Florida--that needed to get his vote for the 787 BILLION dollar stimulus bill BOUGHT.*  Our government promised him 50 MILLION of our taxpayer dollars in order to get Grayson to sign this bill.  Apparently he stated it is for a new hurricane center--when they already have a new hurricane center.

*Our government at work again!*


----------



## Meister (Oct 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Your not being honest....their talking points are of their ideals, such as your ideals, its what separates the liberals from the conservatives.  One might say all you do is spew the liberals talking points...and that one would be absolutley correct.  That's all you do is talk the libs talking points.  I just stated the obvious, and the truth.  Being a progressive liberal means that there is no such thing as being too liberal...great...another one.  Why does the left always talk about how diverse they are, when if you read their posts, they are anything but diverse.   
  I have not attacked anyone who has not attacked me first. So you really don't know my posts, or your blinded by how partisan you are. I haven't called you any names, Wry...why did you bring that up? By the way...I used to vote democratic,  now I have a different political view of the direction our nation is going.  
I could care less about your history, or that your in any kind of law enforcement, doesn't impress me in the least. I've seen a lot of assholes that were in law enforcement, you see them on the news almost dailey.
 If I disagree with what you say...I'm not offended, but I will call you on it. It's what these message boards are for, Wry. Hannity's, and Limbaugh's?  Like they are the ones that indoctinate the right, huh?  I laugh at your narrow minded assumption.  You call me ignorant?...you are the one being ignorant in letting a runaway congress bankrupt the US.  You extropulated a lot from a very simple post I made to you...you must have felt like you needed to vent.  It's OK, I get it..feel free because I sure won't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## rdean (Oct 26, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> > -- On a Netroots Nation panel, he joked that his Republican opponent, former congressman Ric Keller, "did all his hiring at Hooters."
> >
> > -- At a fundraiser with Vice President Joe Biden last month, Grayson said that former VP Dick Cheney "liked to shoot old men in the face" and invited Biden to "go water boarding with him."
> >
> ...



It's really hard to get mad at someone who tells the truth so succinctly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2009)

rdean said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> > > -- On a Netroots Nation panel, he joked that his Republican opponent, former congressman Ric Keller, "did all his hiring at Hooters."
> ...



He speaks to you. He says what you like to hear. Truth isn't really a consideration. Wonder if you'll ever recognize this.


----------



## ba1614 (Oct 27, 2009)

He certainly isn't the only one, and they're on both sides of the aisle, but he is a great example of why Washington is so dysfunctional, and divided.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 27, 2009)

oreo said:


> *DOES ANYONE REMEMBER WHO GRAYSON IS?*
> 
> *This is the same congressman from Florida--that needed to get his vote for the 787 BILLION dollar stimulus bill BOUGHT.*  Our government promised him 50 MILLION of our taxpayer dollars in order to get Grayson to sign this bill.  Apparently he stated it is for a new hurricane center--when they already have a new hurricane center.
> 
> *Our government at work again!*






the left don't care about that stuff, he's their darling cause he talks nasty about Republicans, Plain and simple


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > *DOES ANYONE REMEMBER WHO GRAYSON IS?*
> ...



How is it you like Beck et al, again?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...






?????


----------



## driveby (Oct 27, 2009)

rdean said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> > > -- On a Netroots Nation panel, he joked that his Republican opponent, former congressman Ric Keller, "did all his hiring at Hooters."
> ...




He told no truth, he gave his moonbat opinion .........


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




Beck spends about as much time dissing the Repugs as he does Liberals.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The AlGore Im a Fucking Gullible Moron Chart, I haven't seen that in a while
> 
> How much water vapor was in the atmosphere back in the 1200's? What about sunspot activity?



Those don't matter because the great and holy Al Gore says they don't matter. Your free speech is revoked!


----------



## noose4 (Oct 27, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen the video of Rep. Alan Grayson (D) saying the GOP's health care plan was for old people to "Die Quickly".
> 
> Alan Disgrayson
> 
> ...



I likle the guy more and more. he uses the rights tactics right back at them, hilarious.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure everyone has seen the video of Rep. Alan Grayson (D) saying the GOP's health care plan was for old people to "Die Quickly".
> ...



I know this is a stereotype but almost every marine that I've met that talks like you knows where to find the nearest Glory Hole.


----------



## The T (Oct 27, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure everyone has seen the video of Rep. Alan Grayson (D) saying the GOP's health care plan was for old people to "Die Quickly".
> ...


 
And Grayson lacks substance just like you Noosey. No wonder you applaud his bullsqueeze. For you wallow in it with the best of them.

You may take a bath now. *You STINK*


----------



## The T (Oct 27, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well Stated. And Noosey would do it!


----------



## Sidestreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

The T said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And we all know you're just full of substance.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



The Turd is certainly full of something.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



looks like somebody is looking for some info.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

The T said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



tommy, tommy, tommy, you posting while drinking again?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 28, 2009)

cue the ACLU.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 28, 2009)

Grayson is a breath of fresh air; it is so great to hear someone call a spade a spade. 

By the way Lincoln didn't say your signature quote, he was too good a man for such simplistic nonsense.

William J. H. Boetcker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Meister (Oct 28, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Grayson is a breath of fresh air; it is so great to hear someone call a spade a spade.
> 
> By the way Lincoln didn't say your signature quote, he was too good a man for such simplistic nonsense.
> 
> William J. H. Boetcker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Fox News is a breath of fresh air, too.  But I can't say that they call a spade a spade, because the left would say I was being racists.
I just can't see the world through your eyes, Midcan, and you can't see the world through mine.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Well if I ever want to find one I'll contact you....OK?

Bet you've got a map with pins all over the country on your bedroom wall.

"Let me see......I guess I'll go suck a strange dick in LA."


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Grayson is a breath of fresh air; it is so great to hear someone call a spade a spade.
> 
> By the way Lincoln didn't say your signature quote, he was too good a man for such simplistic nonsense.
> 
> William J. H. Boetcker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You said spade....I don't think that expression is appropriate in this politically correct climate.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



 looks like you know where the ones in L.A. are, good luck sucking that dick.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Before I even think about it I gotta pull that cock out of your pie-hole first.

You're such a greedy bugger....wanting to always beat me to it.


----------



## driveby (Oct 28, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Grayson is a breath of fresh air; it is so great to hear someone call a spade a spade.
> 
> By the way Lincoln didn't say your signature quote, he was too good a man for such simplistic nonsense.
> 
> William J. H. Boetcker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




A raving moonbat in the House of Reps is a breath of fresh air, jesus christ ......


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



an admission to wanting to suck the cock you think I am sucking is still an admission to wanting to suck cock, good going you cocksucker, stand proud while sucking them down.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Sorry, you already swallowed all of the man juice in the area. 

All there is is a bunch of limp dicks left.

My original point is any Marine that talks like you has got to be a pole-smoker.

No self-respecting Leatherneck would even condescend to be a Liberal unless he was a peeter-pumper, a rump-ranger, a fudge-packer. It never fails and I've been on message boards long enough to know this is almost always the case.

Not that I have anything against them, it's just been too consistent of a thing to not be true. 

Besides one of them told me it was true anyway. Who was I to call him a liar.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



tell that to Navy Cross recipient Democrat Jim Webb, you have shone yourself to be a morons moron thinking all who have served in the Marines must walk in lockstep with the likes of limbaugh, even though i am sure a connoisseur of cock like yourself has pretty good gaydar it has failed you in this instance.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



What's Gaydar?

Is that your uncanny ability to spot another pole-smoker in a crowd?

Kind of like a limp-wristed spider sense?


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



youre the one who is suspecting others of being gay because of political ideology, and dont pretend you dont know what it is you big queen you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



LMAO.....no I'm not a queen.

I just think when someone like you knows so much about it I just put two and two together.

You pretty much gave it away.

Statistically....there are more gays in the Marines percentagewise then the Navy. And the Navy is swimming in them.

It just makes sense when you join a macho branch like the Marines it means you wanna get fucked hard by a real man, not just some painted up panty wearing crossdresser.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



sorry not all of us can be like you and serve a tour in the cub scouts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Better then the Brownies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2009)

Speaking of brown.....Marine is the sound shit makes when it hit's the fan.


Maaarieeeeeeeeeeeene.......plop


----------



## Mike458877 (Oct 28, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen the video of Rep. Alan Grayson (D) saying the GOP's health care plan was for old people to "Die Quickly".
> 
> Alan Disgrayson
> 
> ...




*His limited vocabulary and his demeanor exposes his limited mental capacity. The other thing which is of concern would be the education level and morals of those in the district which sent him to Washington. 

Mike*


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 29, 2009)

> His limited vocabulary and his demeanor exposes his limited mental capacity. The other thing which is of concern would be the education level and morals of those in the district which sent him to Washington.



We finally have a Democrat who has the balls to tell the current batch of Repulicats to fuck off just like little Dick Cheney did to Leahy and you praised him for that.

You are a hippo crypt.  This guy is doing what most of the right does every day with things like "death panels." "euthansia" and "internment camps" What the fuck is that crap?

The right can dish it out, but gets upset when it is thrown back at them.  I have met those type before. Fucking wimp dicks.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

rayboyusmc said:


> > His limited vocabulary and his demeanor exposes his limited mental capacity. The other thing which is of concern would be the education level and morals of those in the district which sent him to Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd be a lot cooler if he took on O'Reilly's ambush reporter.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> > > His limited vocabulary and his demeanor exposes his limited mental capacity. The other thing which is of concern would be the education level and morals of those in the district which sent him to Washington.
> ...





Grayson took off like a scalded cat. The reporter had him holed up in his office afraid to come out til after 7:30. Grayson called whining to the police to remove the little reporter but the police said sucki it uppie they have every right to be there.. (the fox reporter looks like a dweeb)


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > rayboyusmc said:
> ...



Yeah that's pretty whack.  You don't act like a tough guy or whatever then duck some reporter.

And yeah, the guys O'Reilly sends out to ambush people are usually little weasels ... you have to be to do that kinda work.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2009)

rayboyusmc said:


> > His limited vocabulary and his demeanor exposes his limited mental capacity. The other thing which is of concern would be the education level and morals of those in the district which sent him to Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apples and oranges.

Leahy is a jerk and a national security risk. He doesn't know how to keep a secret even if it is something that would result in military deaths. I don't know what immediately preceded the fuck off but my understanding is Leahy had spent the preceding few days bad-mouthing the administration......in effect lying about Bush and Cheney then like a weasel trying to be cordial to him on the Senate floor. Cheney had every right to tell the prick to fuck off.

Grayson is quite different. Grayson is in effect calling all Republicans and everyone who voted for them Enemies of the State. So I don't see what Cheney said and what Grayson said even remotely appears to be in the same ballpark.

The Death Panels are in the bill. They claimed they weren't then took the time to reword the language to make them look like they weren't there anymore, and Obama czars believe in Euthanasia. So coincidentally there some very real fears that their beliefs will be implemented somewhere.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> > > His limited vocabulary and his demeanor exposes his limited mental capacity. The other thing which is of concern would be the education level and morals of those in the district which sent him to Washington.
> ...




The Bush administration was the most secretive ever and that was because they were so corrupt, they had to hide their lies and incompetence.

Grayson was pretty good on the floor.  He's smart and he's outspoken, what's not to like?


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 29, 2009)

Meister said:


> Fox News is a breath of fresh air, too.  But I can't say that they call a spade a spade, because the left would say I was being racists.
> I just can't see the world through your eyes, Midcan, and you can't see the world through mine.



They would? only in your make believe world of R versus L which is essential for those who need a foe to think and live. And seeing your reactionary world is too easy, it is change and progress and work that is the hard view. 



mudwhistle said:


> You said spade....I don't think that expression is appropriate in this politically correct climate.



Says who? you sound like a basic trainee who is hyped on marching songs. 'Dick talk' is for children or the immature and stupid. And you show your lack of integrity by posting the same misattribution after being corrected. 

"The beginning of thought is in disagreement - not only with others but also with ourselves." Eric Hoffer

Idioms
Call a spade a spade, to call something by its real name; be candidly explicit; speak plainly or bluntly: To call a spade a spade, he's a crook, or Fox News is a wing of the right wing crazies and particularly the republican right.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




that's the way it works in the halls of DC according to the reporter. That's life, if Grayson don't like it he could actually let them make an appointment.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 29, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Speaking of brown.....Marine is the sound shit makes when it hit's the fan.
> 
> 
> Maaarieeeeeeeeeeeene.......plop



somebody's jealousy is showing.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 29, 2009)

Conservanoid said:


> All Democrats are tools anyway.



All Democrats AND REPUBLICANS are tools anyway.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't give tools a bad name.

Give them hell what ever you name is.


----------

